# EWCM during FET cycle?



## Rubykit (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi,

I'm currently on day 6 of a FET cycle. It's medicated so I'm down regging and taking oestrogen. When I went for a scan on day 3, I was told that I wasn't down regged properly - an egg was taking off. The doc told me to keep going; that the drugs should kick in soon.

Anyway, I'm currently producing loads of EWCM. I'm just wondering if this is normal on a FET cycle (a side effect of the oestrogen) or if its a sign that I'm ov'ing and the meds still aren't working?

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Rubykit,

I can't say whether it is normal for a medicated FET or not hun, but having it is quite logical.  Our bodies produce ewcm in response to increased oestrogen levels, so it could be the drugs or ovulation.  Sorry I know that really doesn't help does it - hopefully you'll be having a scan soon and be able to see whether anything more was happening with that follie.

Good luck x


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes, I had loads, it got me really worried! My hormone levels have been checked and are fine though.

Good luck!


----------

